# Hot spot turning black?



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

So we tried feeding Natures Domain from Costco, my dog got super itchy and a hot spot, so did my neighbors dogs. We tried it at the same time. So we took it back, my dog is on Canidae and my neighbors are on TOTW. So I've put gold bond on the hot spot and it eventually scanned and came off, and then turned red.. I took her to the vet to weigh her and just asked about it, they said get her a cone and have her wear it for a week and if it doesn't help bring her in. So I did buy a cone lol, cone of shame! And it got much less red since she couldn't lick it (she licked A LOT) but now it's turning black?! What is this? Will it be ok? Should I do anything?


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## magnoliasouth (Jun 3, 2013)

Poor baby! It's so sad when they get those things.  

It looks to me like it's trying to heal, but it's not a very clear picture. Is it still weeping? Is the darkened area crusty, or more like a scab? Does it have any white or yellow in the darkened area?

I'm not sure that I would use Gold Bond. When mine gets hot spots I just leave it alone and wait it out. If it's especially bad, I cleanse it gently with warm water to make sure there is no debris on it.


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

magnoliasouth said:


> Poor baby! It's so sad when they get those things.
> 
> It looks to me like it's trying to heal, but it's not a very clear picture. Is it still weeping? Is the darkened area crusty, or more like a scab? Does it have any white or yellow in the darkened area?
> 
> I'm not sure that I would use Gold Bond. When mine gets hot spots I just leave it alone and wait it out. If it's especially bad, I cleanse it gently with warm water to make sure there is no debris on it.


It's. it scabby, just feels like skin. It used to be scabby though, then it fell off...? No white or yellow.

A lot of people recommended gold bond to me so, i tried it  it works well to dry it out and make it less itchy for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

V-paw said:


> It's. it scabby, just feels like skin. It used to be scabby though, then it fell off...? No white or yellow.
> 
> A lot of people recommended gold bond to me so, i tried it  it works well to dry it out and make it less itchy for them.
> 
> ...


I like Gold Bond, or even Lotramin powder spray for hot spots. It's antifungal and relieves itching and pain. Both seem to work better than the dog hot spot products.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We spray Chloe's with Vetricin as soon as she starts to get them. She is fantastic with "leave it" command so that it a huge help. She hasn't had a single hot spot since we added Nupro (gold label) to their diet. We just sprinkle it on her kibble, she loves it. Also, it's high in fiber which is fantastic for Skyler who needs a higher fiber diet.


----------

